# shipping plants in freezing temperatures



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Please share your shipping method for plants in the winter.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I put a 72 hour heat pack in with the plants. With really cold places or bugs I do the same thing but double box it.
J


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Express mail... I have received two shipments from Antone that way with no issue at all.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

So, basically shipping overnight?


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I ship USPS priority mail which in most cases takes 2 days. I ask people from time to time about how the plants came in so I can keep track and as of yet have not had an issue.
J


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Wrap each plant well for shipping. I have found double boxing helps.

Another important note is to remove all moisture before packing. Moisture only amplifies the temps and a heat pack this time of year really only keeps the plants from getting frozen. they never arrive anywhere near their typical growing temps.

If the plants you are shipping require moisture( If youd let them become dry in anyway theyd die) Then wait till spring to ship them


I hope this helps.


Todd


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Overnight held at the Post Office. Never sees any cold as the Express packages are handled differently coupled with sitting in a nice warm post office waiting to be picked up.

I get nervous using heat packs here b/c our day time temps are usually pretty warm and I'd hate to burn the plants before they even left Florida. If I lived in a colder climate, I would probably try to though.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Most of the plants I'd like to ship are semi aquatic. I usually ship them in containers of water, so wouldn't that act as a buffer knowing the temperature regulating properties of water?


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I have recieved several shipments of marine algaes in extreme freezing temps and what seems to work the best is just remove the plant from water place in plastic fish bag (breathable bags are amazing) Worse case wrape rooted area in wet paper towel altho this could promote freezing. Use a heat pack or two wrapped in news paper to prevent it coming in direct contact with the plant bag. After 3 days many times I open the box to find things nice and warm still.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Of all the plants I've shipped in the last 10 years I can count on one hand how many I shipped Express. I have used less than 6 heat packs in those 10 years and normally only used a bit of styrofoam in winter. I have shipped to almost every state in the winter, even to Alaska in January. I have never had a plant freeze. I have received frozen plants on 2 occasions but both were lost in the mail for a week or more.

I think Express is OK but for me it's not worth the extra money although those prices seem to be converging. But, I do understand why others do use it. 

I think most of the freezing happens after the package has been delivered but UPS and my PO keep packages in unheated storage areas so if they sit overnight there is some potential to freeze there.

I actually tracked down a package of plants at the UPS depot here during a snow storm. They were sitting inside of the truck, clearly marked, DO NOT FREEZE and the temperature inside the truck was below freezing and it would have sat there for 3 days since it was Friday. It's a wonder they are not all frozen when we get them.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thats luck if I ever heard it. I've shipped to almost every state during the winter and when using Priority through the USPS, I've probably had 4 or 5 packages arrive with plants that had serious cold damage.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Well, I must say that while packages 5 years ago would almost always get to the destination in 2 days that cannot be said today. 

Not sure which it is, good or lucky but I will take it either way.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

how cold did it get for you guys? Nights here are in the twenties, 30s and 40s in the day time.


----------



## hughesmlhp3 (10 mo ago)

Frogtofall said:


> Thats luck if I ever heard it. I've shipped to almost every state during the winter and when using Priority through the USPS, I've probably had 4 or 5 packages arrive with plants that had serious cold damage.


I had plants arrive frozen solid today...is there any hope for their survival ?


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

This thread is 11 years old. You might want to start your own.



hughesmlhp3 said:


> I had plants arrive frozen solid today...is there any hope for their survival ?


Well, it really depends on if the plants are frost tender or not. If they are tropical plants they are most likely dead.


----------

